# Fake Rock wall



## Kc_read (Feb 27, 2012)

So Ive built the body of my next project and now all that there is to do is start the fiddly part... It's actually quite daunting and most of the time its on my mind,


Now I have my inspiration but I can't seem to decide how to approach this just wondering if any of the local DIYers might shed some knowledge on me. Also anyone seen any fake plants around that look like those in the photo

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd say probably Foam sheets, if you layered them on at different angles etc it could easily come out looking similar to that, that rock wall in your photo is basically all flat surfaces so it's not a stretch of the imagination to imagine it made of flat foam sheets/boards............but I'm no expert so it may well be impossible :lol:

good luck though


----------



## browny (Feb 27, 2012)

looks like you've been wandering around John Forrest national park lol, for the plants if you search for anything relating to miniatures it would give you some leads, war miniatures especially.
I put up a dead thread on similar little while ago...
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/extra-options-fake-backgrounds-etc-180342/


----------



## Kc_read (Feb 27, 2012)

cheers guys, its actually a closed of quarry out the back of Armadale in the Darling Ranges, would love a house out their, cheers for the links btw it looks awsome for some fake ground cover


----------

